# Gerber or knife? or both?



## AlphaCharlie (6 May 2004)

What do you experienced guys like in the field? Do you find a gerber is better? or is a nice solid knife always nice?

I‘ve been looking for a nice knife. At first I thought, hmm a KA-BAR is cool.. but then I decided the USMC is icky. Then I found this:






_Becker Combat Utility 7 
Designed for adventurers and soldiers. Lightweight and sturdy, it will stand up to hard use. The carbon steel blade is tough enough for any field task and is coated with a protective matte black epoxy/powder coat finish for protection against the elements.    _

Think that would be useful in the field? or should I just wait until I get my issue Gerber (is that after BMQ or trade course?). 

p.s. it‘s case is green. that‘s a plus.    

Anyways, discuss.


edit: oh yeah, just FYI this isn‘t for LCF.... I find i‘m always borrowing knives from people to cut this or that (paracord is hard to cut with bayonette hehe)


----------



## willy (6 May 2004)

If you want a tool, Gerber or Leatherman type doodads are the way to go.  Big knives like the one you‘ve pictured are fairly useless.


----------



## MedCorps (6 May 2004)

I keep my Gerber Tool in my Tac Vest and a simple Swiss Army knife (Big Blade, Small Blade, Can Opener / Screw Driver x 2) on a piece of para cord (teathered to a belt loop) in my pocket.  

Seems work find for cutting anything I have ever needed to cut in the field.  I don‘t see a need for such a large knife.... but to each thier own.  No LCF with the Swiss Army Knife in  your pocket <smile>. 

MC


----------



## AlphaCharlie (6 May 2004)

It‘s acctually really hard to judge size in that picture....


Ok just checked the manufacturer‘s site... the blade itself is 7" long.. heh that‘s quite large. 

I guess that‘s a bit too large for the field. When shall I get my issue Gerber? After BMQ or afer trade course (when I get cadpat)?


----------



## willy (6 May 2004)

Probably after your BMQ and SQ, although local policies vary.


----------



## condor888000 (6 May 2004)

You can always get a similar version for about $90 at any Canadian Tire. Here‘s the one I got. It‘s great for what I use. I am , however, just a cadet.

 http://www.gerberblades.com/products/view.php?model=7563


----------



## Farmboy (6 May 2004)

This is the one I carry   http://www.buckknives.com/catalog/detail/288/234 

 I don‘t like the Swiss Army or multi tools because I can never get the blade out!


----------



## mattoigta (6 May 2004)

I wouldn‘t compare the use of a combat knife and a gerber multi-tool‘s knife. A Gerber is a MULTI-TOOL, it‘s not to be used as a combat knife. So I reckon if you wanted a combat knife, it‘d be for totally different uses than a gerber - but why would you, just use your bayonet


----------



## AlphaCharlie (6 May 2004)

> Originally posted by Scarlino:
> [qb] I wouldn‘t compare the use of a combat knife and a gerber multi-tool‘s knife. A Gerber is a MULTI-TOOL, it‘s not to be used as a combat knife. So I reckon if you wanted a combat knife, it‘d be for totally different uses than a gerber - but why would you, just use your bayonet [/qb]


They issue us dull bayonettes that couldn‘t cut butter. :-\


----------



## Old Cent Hand (6 May 2004)

Gerber , or any similar commercially sold , multi tool , is the way to go.If you go to a surplus store , or a store , that caters to outdoorsmen ( hunters , fishermen , etc.), you can easily find a knife , that will work , as a " Combat Knife".


----------



## rdschultz (6 May 2004)

http://www.sogknives.com/Folding/SOG-Trident/TF-2.htm 

I think I‘ll be picking one of these up when they come out in July.  I have no idea if I‘ll be able to use it at either basic or CAP (I‘m quite positive I won‘t for basic, and for CAP I expect not), but I‘m really quite fond of the little cutout in the handle for cutting rope, as it seems thats one of the most used features.  I‘ve already got a swiss army knife and a gerber, but I find them inconvinent to carry all the time.


----------



## AlphaCharlie (6 May 2004)

I‘m pretty temped to buy the knife shown above (the one I posted)... if not to use in the field just because it looks so **** neat (i love matte black blades)


----------



## Jarnhamar (6 May 2004)

"A Gerber is a MULTI-TOOL, it‘s not to be used as a combat knife."

Russle Crow used one in Proof of Life


----------



## willy (6 May 2004)

If you collect knives or something, then go for it.  But to actually use?  That thing is just combat jewellery.  Any kind of multi tool is far more practical.


----------



## Jarnhamar (6 May 2004)

Heres a picture of some of the knives i‘ve picked up. 
When i go to the field i take either of the bottom ones with me


----------



## condor888000 (6 May 2004)

IF you want a combat knife then buy one. If you just want to use a nice tool around camp the Gerber I posted is great. You can use it for most things. A multitool can be used for many things out of the bush as well.


----------



## chrisf (6 May 2004)

If you‘re looking for doo-dads to put on your belt, get a pair of mini-vice-grips... I‘ve got a pair, and a spare gerber pouch which I keep them in... comes in handy plenty... more durable then the gerber, provides a better grip, use it and the gerber together for some jobs, etc etc.


----------



## Armymedic (7 May 2004)

My CF issue jump knife is my addition to my Leatherman wave tool. I obviously also carry a couple pairs of the EMT penny cutter scissors with me. One in my vest and one on my belt pack.

But to me, a good flashlight and dependable lighter in the field are both much more important tools then any blade.


----------



## Slumsofsackville (7 May 2004)

I have 3. Multi Tool, CRKT Operator And My Bayonet.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (7 May 2004)

> Originally posted by Ghost778:
> [qb] Heres a picture of some of the knives i‘ve picked up.
> When i go to the field i take either of the bottom ones with me
> 
> ...


Hey ghost where did you pick up that knife on the bottom...


and currently i carry into the field my leatherman, which i will exchange with my new CF issue Gerber and a 6" bladed knife with empty hand grip to store matches, etc.


----------



## Badger (7 May 2004)

The bottom one looks like the Grohmann Survival knife, my pops carries one. Good design, excellent balance, but poor edge retention. You can get them at www.knifezone.ca


----------



## Jarnhamar (7 May 2004)

Trp Orange like rainman said it‘s the Grohmann survival knife. It‘s an excellent knife, one of the best i‘ve ever held but i‘ve heard a lot of people say grohmann knives (atleast in this series, survival, boat/jump etc) don‘t keep their edge very well. I havn‘t used mine enough to judge this for myself, it‘s still razor sharp but i‘m really careful with it.

One thing i really like the knife for is where i can carry it.  I had the knife on the side of my tac vest and was told by my csm to hide it. Moved it to the back of the tac vest behind my canteen where it was pretty well hidden but i was told again to hide it. I tried carrying it on my belt for a little bit but it was awkard pulling your shirt my shirt over it then wearing the vest.
 After seeing the movie ‘The Hunted‘ I started fiddeling around with how i could wear my knife and found that I could  place the knife length wise across my back bewteen my belt and the belt loops (using the loops to hold the knife in plave). It‘s hidden pretty well and doesn‘t get in your way when your wearing a vest, just takes some used to getting it back in the case.

I always bring my gerber to the field or even on any type of excersise. You always need it for something. I hate troops that have gerbers but are just to lazy to bring them because they expect someone else to have them. Don‘t be that guy


----------



## chrisp1j (7 May 2004)

Bring the Gerber. 

I bought a Ka-Bar, which I still carry, but never really use. 

The C7 Bayonet is effective for most other purposes...

If you‘re still thinking about a large knife, buy cheap, because it sucks breaking/losing a 180$ blade. It‘s really not worth it.


----------



## The_Falcon (7 May 2004)

Ka-Bar D2 Extreme fighting/utility Knife

My knife, still razor sharp after 4 years of use and abuse


----------



## scm77 (7 May 2004)

Now THAT is a knife.  That would come in handy, when I have to fight off a group of enemy ninjas.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (7 May 2004)

> Originally posted by Farmboy:
> [qb] This is the one I carry    http://www.buckknives.com/catalog/detail/288/234
> 
> I don‘t like the Swiss Army or multi tools because I can never get the blade out! [/qb]


Stop chewing your nails!


----------



## AlphaCharlie (7 May 2004)

Hachetman... thats a nice knife, but at ~$230 its a bit out of my range. :\


----------



## Thompson_JM (7 May 2004)

Im my opinion a great utility Knife is the Gerber Gator, Ive had mind for over 5 years now and its an absolutly fantastic piece of kit. that plus a Gerber or Leatherman multi-tool is about all most CSS types will probabbly need in the field. 

Gator Blade On PPCLI Kit Shop


----------



## AlphaCharlie (7 May 2004)

I don‘t really like folding knives though, because if the lock goes, so does the knife..    

edit: I‘m looking pretty hard at the Short KA-BAR... it‘s a 5.25 inch blade which doesn‘t seem overly big for field use...


----------



## 1feral1 (7 May 2004)

Of all the funky and cool knives I have owned, played with, used or seen, I find the best on ever is teh tiny Swiss Army one on my car keys.

It has the fol:

2" sharp blade
nail file/screw driver
scissors
tooth pic; and
tweezers

Best of all its portable, and I have used it for the many obvious things such as cutting meat, and heaps of field uses. All for $24.95 Australian dollars.

Second to that is my Gerber multi-tool, as it has 1001 uses too. A slightly smaller and updated version thatn the CF one issued.

What it boils down to is the Gerber is in the pouch of my M9 (which is attached to my SA M83 LBV), and my Swiss job is in my pocket. So am I a fool for carrying three? Probably, but its necessary ( or so I think).


Cheers,

Wes


----------



## AlphaCharlie (7 May 2004)

You can never have too many knives! Never know when you‘ll need to knife fight a bear to death...


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (7 May 2004)

Wes, what model of Gerber is that? I‘d like to get a multi-tool and I want a Gerber that can fit into the pouch on my M9 scabbard.


----------



## 1feral1 (7 May 2004)

Back in 2000, I bought it at Wallmart in Regina for $45.00. Its got a finer needle nose plier than the CF one, plus it has plastic locking tab each sub-tool to lock in place, plus the tools have a raised portion on them so they can be grabbed. I have a box for it somewhere, and I‘ll post the model number. The tool lacks the scale in cm on it.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Farmboy (8 May 2004)

> Stop chewing your nails!


But........
 

 I have tried dammit.


----------



## AlphaCharlie (8 May 2004)

This is so dumb. I went to the house of knives today at the mall and he‘s like "sorry! you‘re not 18. you can‘t even look at a knife!"

BAH! I think I should be allowed. They give me a rifle but I can‘t buy a knife. :-\


----------



## Spr.Earl (9 May 2004)

I carry my issue field knife for F.E.‘s plus the issue Gerber Multi tool for F.E.‘s.

As to a comment made above about the issue bayonet no being sharp,it‘s meant to be a stabbing weapon not a butchers knife.


----------



## 1feral1 (9 May 2004)

Ya Alpha, you can be old enough to vote, and be deployed O/S, yet you cant have a beer with your Dad at the airport lounge before you leave because your only 18, and the drinking age is 19.

Sadly because others have abused things, being an adult at 18 for knives is just how it is now. 

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## CI Dumaran (9 May 2004)

who cares... lost business for him.

Well, that store is over priced anyways.

There are many other ways underaged teens can get knives.

Ah, back in the day. I‘m on my way to 20 and I feel old... LOL


----------



## AlphaCharlie (9 May 2004)

this is when I kinda wish we had american laws... y‘eno, go to the corner store and buy some bread, uzis, milk, tek-9s, eggs, gum... etc 

hehe


----------



## Da_man (22 May 2004)

I just ordered this knife  http://www.knifezone.ca/ontario/ON-sp1.htm  do you think its a good choice?  and will carbon rust?


----------



## Da_man (22 May 2004)

> Originally posted by AlphaCharlie:
> [qb] This is so dumb. I went to the house of knives today at the mall and he‘s like "sorry! you‘re not 18. you can‘t even look at a knife!"
> 
> BAH! I think I should be allowed. They give me a rifle but I can‘t buy a knife. :-\ [/qb]


order it.  im 16 and look at the knife im getting in my above post


----------



## Cpl. Williamson (22 May 2004)

I simply use the Gerber And a Rapala Hunting Knife for an Tasks that may Arise Neither is Over Kill .. If the Situation Arises I have a Seat belt Cutter But ive yet to use it None of the 3 Blades exceeds 5 inches and No Look Cool there All out of Site

As for the Hole Fighting Knife Issue I See Zero Point in Carrying Some Massive Eff off Knife When the Worst thing your Doing is Paracord Or C4


----------



## ab136 (22 May 2004)

Trp.Orange & Ghost778
I live about 5 min from where they  make the Grohman knives. I‘m pretty sure they sharpen for free...back to a factory spec. Excellent knives.  I can find out if you want???Happy to  assist.


----------



## andytheyeti (22 May 2004)

Can you bring a knife from home? Because I know a blacksmith down the road that has made some pretty good blades.


----------



## AlphaCharlie (24 May 2004)

I bought a SOG Seal Pup. 4 3/4" blade. Perfect for field use. I couldn‘t be happier.


----------



## McInnes (25 May 2004)

i have the seal pup as well. i think its a bit big, but buying a folding knife defeats the purpose of buying a non-issue (ie: gerber folding knife). fixed blades are just handy.


----------



## Blackhorse7 (4 Dec 2004)

You have to really consider what you are going to use the knife for.  Most "Combat" blades will never see the type of action their name implies.  When I was in, I started by having a KaBar on my webbing.  Thatthen changed to a Cold Steel SRK.  Both excellent knives, but NEVER used to the potential that they were designed for.  I eventually went to the Grohmann issue Jump Knife.  The sheath is about the most secure you will ever find.  Absolutely excellent knife, but yes, it does need re-sharpening now and then.  I'm at a loss as to why an SM would tell you to hide a piece of equipment that is CF issue.  The most common use that any of my field knives ever saw was cutting open IMP's, food prep, etc.  A knife bigger than the Jump knife simply isn't practical.

Having said that, I still to this day have a KaBar that carry in my pack, just in case.


----------



## gorf (4 Dec 2004)

Personally, I hate multitools. I have accually bent one with my bare hands.......that is not quality. I also find that the only thing I ever use is the pliers....so why not just get a $15 plier? I like single blade folders. I have just ordered an Emerson Utcom....yes I know very expensive.....but has quality., and a life time warranty. I have heard that they will replace any broken parts for next to nothing....that is if it breaks. Another knife I reccommend id a Smith and Wesson Cuttin' Horse.....I picked one up for $20, it was originally priced at $80. It is about 4 inches long, has serrations and is very pointy. 

   I have a USMC combat knife made by Ontario Knive Company, I mostly use it up north when I am building shelters or fires, (and other survival related things), and sometimes at home. 

I still think that big fixed blades around 6 or 7 inches is usefull in some cases, but hey this is just my opinion!!! ;D


----------



## chrisf (4 Dec 2004)

If you want a really bad-arse knife, talk to your QM, and get your hands on one of the issue machetes... I'll never forget the first time I actually got to use one of them... I quickly traded it off for an axe, and fell a large portion of surrounding forest... but the point is the machete was still pretty cool...


----------



## COBRA-6 (18 Mar 2005)

I've had a Cold Steel Recon 1 folder for a few years now... the best knife I've ever owned, and it's with me almost everywhere I go, in uniform or out. A wee bit on the large size for an every-day carry knife, but I don't even notice it when it's clipped into my combat pant's front pocket. Here's why I like it:

1. Sharp as hell, retains an edge. The serations eat through anything...
2. Opens instantly with one hand.
3. Black teflon coating is bulletproof.
4. Ultralock mechanism is rock-solid.
5. Durable! Use it for everything, clearing fields of fire etc...
6. Quality for price is high, not cheap, but not insane like some other folders

http://www.coldsteel.com/recon1.html


----------



## Freddy Chef (18 Mar 2005)

Quality CF issue kit?

C-7 Bayonet? Meh. If you N/S it in the field, you can exchange it with the QM.

The issue Gerber-Multi-Tool? Meh. If you N/S it in the field, you can exchange it at the QM/clothing stores.

If you really want to spend your money on steel, and you really want a piece of field kit to practice your Iaido, my nomination is for the SOG Pentagon.

http://www.sogknives.com/fipent.htm


----------



## Kal (19 Mar 2005)

My vote is for Cold Steel.  Not overly pricey, but a great quality tool.  Emerson makes some excellent products as well, but I find them too rich for my blood, plus I don't think I would want to do regular field chores with a $400 knife.  For folders, tanto point is awesome, for fixed blades I like a bit of a recurve.


----------



## COBRA-6 (20 Mar 2005)

My Cold Steel has a Tanto point, very strong and can take abuse!


----------

